# SPS-Forum-Frühstück auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2005



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2005)

Hallo,

wie schon hier geschrieben möchten wir Sie alle am Dienstag, 
den 22.11.2005 von 09:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr zum SPS-Forum-
Frühstück auf unserem Stand 7-149 in Halle 7 einladen.

Damit wir planen können bitten wir um Rückmeldung wer 
alles kommen wird, per E-Mail an gbaeurle@deltalogic.de,
per Privatmail oder hier im Forum.

Unsere Messe-Highlights:

S7-Simulation und S7-Software-SPS ACCONtrol S7
Ethernet-PROFIBUS-Umsetzer ACCON-NetLink-PRO
S7- und S5-Bibliothek für Linux ACCON-AGLink
USB-PROFIBUS-Umsetzer ACCON-NetLink-USB
Ihre Gutscheine für kostenlose Eintrittskarten erhalten Sie per Download. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (15 November 2005)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,

ich kann leider noch nicht fest zusagen wegen zuviel Arbeit und drohenden Terminen... (Kunde droht mit Auftrag) 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Markus (15 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde kommen.
Wir werden vermutlich zu viert sein.
(sicher sind zwei personen, die anderen 70%)


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2005)

Ich kann leider erst am Mittwoch erscheinen, werde aber sicher auf Ihrem Stand auftauchen  :lol: .


----------



## smoe (17 November 2005)

Ich werde kommen wenn nichts unerwartetes eintritt.

Zur Erkennung werde ich mir ein schönes Halsband basteln. Keyholder auf neudeutsch. Schaut voll wichtig aus und die Messebabes stehn auf sowas.   

smoe


----------



## Roland Wagner (17 November 2005)

Wir von 3S sind nicht weit weg (Stand 7-530), also denke ich, dass ich auch mal vorbeischaue.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2005)

Hallo Herr Wagner,

im Gegenzug werde ich Sie auch etwas schädigen  :wink: und auf ein Glas Mineralwasser bei Ihnen vorbeischauem


----------



## seeba (17 November 2005)

smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde kommen wenn nichts unerwartetes eintritt.
> 
> Zur Erkennung werde ich mir ein schönes Halsband basteln. Keyholder auf neudeutsch. Schaut voll wichtig aus und die Messebabes stehn auf sowas.
> 
> smoe



Na dann trag ich doch lieber das VIP-Messeschild 

Wie kommt man eigentlich zu der Ehre so eine Einladung zu bekommen?  :lol:


----------



## Markus (17 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man eigentlich zu der Ehre so eine Einladung zu bekommen?  :lol:



du kannst dich ganz leicht selbst beehren indem du die einladung von unserem geschätzten sponsor *3S-Software* ausdruckst:

direktlink:

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?VeranstaltungenundMessen_d

bzw:

http://www.3s-software.com/se_data/_filebank/Aux/SPS_EG_(D)_315880.pdf


----------



## seeba (17 November 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein nein nein... ich wollte wissen wann und warum man eine VIP Einladung bekommt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2005)

Sie erhalten eine VIP-Einladung dann, wenn ein Aussteller Sie als VIP der Messegesellschaft gemeldet hat. Jeder Aussteller kann hier einige wenige Namen nennen. Wenn kein Aussteller angegeben ist, müssen Sie sich nun überlegen, bei wem Sie besonders beliebt sind ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich wollte wissen wann und warum man eine VIP Einladung bekommt?



Hallo, 

jeder Austeller hat die Möglichkeit, der Mesago 
(Veranstalter der SPS-Messe) 20 Namen + Adressen
zu schicken und die bekommen dann eine 
VIP-Einladung mit freiem Eintritt und Parken und 
Messekatalog. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn kein Aussteller angegeben ist, müssen Sie sich nun überlegen, bei wem Sie besonders beliebt sind ...



Hallo Rainer,

da ist kein Aussteller genannt, da die eingereichten Adresse 
von der Mesago abgeglichen werden, damit es nur eine 
Einladung pro Person gibt.

Und wahrscheinlich machen da auch die wenigsten Aussteller 
mit (es gibt nicht jeder freiwillig Adressen her). Sonst gäbe das 
theoretisch bei ca. 1000 Aussteller 20.000 VIPs ... also 2/3 der 
erwarteten 30.000 Besucher  :shock: . 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> da ist kein Aussteller genannt, da die eingereichten Adresse von der Mesago abgeglichen werden, damit es nur eine
> Einladung pro Person gibt.


Dann muss seeba doch nachdenken  :lol:  :lol:  ....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> a@alle anderen sponsoren
> tja, der früstücksjoker ist weg. alles andere wird teuer - jetzt gibts nur noch mittagessen und freibier am abend...  :lol:



Hallo,

da unsere Sponsoren-Kollegen auf dem Bier-Ohr taub sind    haben 
wir kurzfristig noch ein paar Tannenzäpfle (zumindest hier 
im Süden bekannt) eingepackt   :







Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Oberchefe (18 November 2005)

> da unsere Sponsoren-auf dem Bier-Ohr taub sind  haben
> wir kurzfristig noch ein paar Tannenzäpfchen (zumindest hier
> im Süden bekannt) eingepackt  :



Ich glaube, ich muß doch noch auf die Messe.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da unsere Sponsoren-auf dem Bier-Ohr taub sind    haben
> wir kurzfristig noch ein paar Tannenzäpfchen (zumindest hier
> im Süden bekannt) eingepackt   :




gut für die azubis, die dürfen jetzt plötzlich doch alle mit...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

der war von mir.

ok sie dürfen nur mit sofern sie schon einen pkw-schein haben...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2005)

Ja, ja, aber wenn einem dann die ganzen Besoffenen auf den Händen herumtreten ...


----------



## seeba (18 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, aber wenn einem dann die ganzen Besoffenen auf den Händen herumtreten ...



Ohohoh ich hab noch garnicht gewusst das die SPS/IPC/Drives in den Abendstunden eine Partymeile ist...  :lol:


----------



## Oberchefe (18 November 2005)

> Ohohoh ich hab noch garnicht gewusst das die SPS/IPC/Drives in den Abendstunden eine Partymeile ist...



Wenn man morgens schon mit den Tannenzäpfchen anfängt könnte man durchaus Mittags schon Party haben  :?


----------



## seeba (18 November 2005)

Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> > Ohohoh ich hab noch garnicht gewusst das die SPS/IPC/Drives in den Abendstunden eine Partymeile ist...
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man morgens schon mit den Tannenzäpfchen anfängt könnte man durchaus Mittags schon Party haben  :?



Okay okay ich bring auch noch ein paar mit... Haben genug vor dem Haus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2005)

Morgen werden die Hallentore in Nürnberg geöffnet und der erste (soweit ich weiß) SPS-Forum-Stammtisch findet statt. Ich freue mich darauf, einige der Forumsmitglieder einmal perönlich kennen zu lernen. Die rote Rose im Knopfloch (Grüße an smoe) ist als Erkennungszeichen keine Pflicht  :lol:. 
In diesem Sinne: Der Kaffe wird kaltgestellt, das Bier geschmiert und die Brezeln frisch gebrüht. Da sollte doch dann für jeden etwas dabei sein .


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2005)

Ich hoffe, daß am Donnerstag noch was übrig ist, mir reicht es leider nicht früher.


----------



## seeba (21 November 2005)

Wer kommt denn alles?

Macht mal 'ne Liste

- seeba (vllt.)


----------



## seeba (21 November 2005)

*MUSS ICH ALLES ALLEIN ESSEN?*

Okay okay, ich bring noch ein paar Hungrige mit!  :lol:


----------



## smoe (21 November 2005)

Also meine Brezeln könnt ihr ruhig schon mal essen. Wie es ausschaut kann ich eh nicht kommen. Ein Kunde will mir unbedingt morgen zeigen wie er sein Geld ausgeben will. Da unsere zwei Katzen immer hungrig sind und der Frau ständig kalt ist, muss ich noch Geld für Futter und Öl besorgen.......   
Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß bei der Messe.


----------



## Markus (23 November 2005)

so ich bin wieder zuhause.

es haben sich doch ein paar leute sehen lassen, war ganz interessant.

folgende personen habe ich getroffen:

- andi, der das ganze hier verbrochen hat war mit einem kollegen da
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5163


- urgestein des forum ---> zottel aber ohne hund


- eine sympatische junge frau mit der ich mich gerne noch länger über das nachtleben in cincinaty unterhalten hätte (den namen habe ich leider vergessen. ich weiß noch mit welchen programmiersprachen und systemen sie so arbeitet, aber den namen habe ich vergessen, kann es sein das bei mir was nicht ok ist?)


- gerhard bäuerle von deltalogic


- reiner höhnle von deltalogic


kaffe, getränke, und bier gabs wie versprochen bei deltalogic.
herzlichen dank nochmal für alles!


naja dann gabs vieleicht noch ein paar die sich einfach nicht gefunden haben...
ich werde mi und do leider nicht mehr kommen, da ich wieder unterwegs bin.

auf seeba haben alle gewartet, wo warst du?
zottel hat gesagt das er kein wort mehr mit dir redet, glaube ich zumindest... 


ps:
nicht weitersagen, aber wir haben das bier von deltalogic noch nicht leergetrunken. gerüchten zufolge ist da also noch was zu holen...


//edit
naja bin jetzt sehr müde, werde aber den gedanken nicht los das ich irgendwen/etwas wichtiges vergessen habe. habe heute so viel geabert...


naja als fazit kann man noch sagen das man mit zottel nicht zu siemes gehen kann, er hat dem netten herrn kaum gelegenheit gegeben den brandneuen auf 06 geplanten "automation designer" zu erklären weil er zwischendurch immer irgendwelche tiefgründigen fragen stellte. (ne nur spass, aber aber doch recht interessant mit dir  ).

und bei deltalogic gibts das kälteste bier, die schönsten frauen und...


----------



## seeba (23 November 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> auf seeba haben alle gewartet, wo warst du?
> zottel hat gesagt das er kein wort mehr mit dir redet, glaube ich zumindest...



Was?   

Ihr habt auf 'nem Praktikanten und Schüler gewartet?  :lol:

Ne, ich war nicht allein unterwegs und wir haben da angefangen wo wir rein sind und wurden leider etwas von Rittal aufgehalten. Aber so gegen Mittag war ich auch bei deltalogic und habe mit Herrn Bachmann (auch Geschäftsführer?) gesprochen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ps:nicht weitersagen, aber wir haben das bier von deltalogic noch nicht leergetrunken. gerüchten zufolge ist da also noch was zu holen...



Guten Morgen,

doch doch, schon weitersagen, wir wollen schließlich heute abend nur Leergut zum Auto schleppen ...



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> und bei deltalogic gibts das kälteste bier, die schönsten frauen und...



Das mit dem Getränkekühlschrank haben wir jetzt auch im Griff, sonst unverändert ... :wink: 

Wer nicht bei uns war, sollte sich heute auf den Weg machen 
bzw. besser schon gemacht haben.

Viele Grüße aus Halle 7 in Nürnberg

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns bei allen unseren Besuchern auf der 
SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2005 herzlich bedanken.

Ein paar Fotos zum Messegeschehen finden Sie hier:

http://www.deltalogic.de/wir/messen/messe_fotos.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

